# Got Pork?



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you going to feed us?










Why, yes she is!










Yummy























































I think Jack might be in a dangerous location










And I believe we have a thief among us


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I want to steal Reba.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

I think you probably should be a professional photographer and you have some nice looking dogs!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I love your story-telling with photo images... always a pleasure to see.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks!  I love taking pictures! Just wish I could afford a nicer camera!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What kind do you have?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just an old 7 mg pixel kodak. I had a newer camera, but Riddick got tangled in the strap and broke it. I want a Canon Rebel, but everytime I save money for one, something more important comes up, like a huge vet bill!


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

brilliant, love that. god your dogs look great


----------

